# Will they laugh at me?



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

If they do laugh, leave and find another place to shoot. 

I cannot see any reason for them to laugh.


----------



## TheOldNewbie (Mar 31, 2012)

If they laugh, then they're not worth shooting with. My wife and I considered getting Genesis and Genesis Pro bows for her and me, but decided to go recurve and ended up with low end risers and limbs. In my opinion as a beginner, I think that the Genesis should be a good bow to learn on and shoot recreationally. Remember that you will probably like a draw weight that you can shoot comfortably for an hour instead of one that you can draw, but start shaking after a couple dozen arrows. I'm just starting out after many years not shooting and I can start to feel it after 40 arrows at just 23# draw. I'm 5'8" and 155#.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Snarlla.


----------



## Snarlla (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

Four years ago my husband and I were in the same place you are now. We knew nothing about archery! We started with Genesis bows, and I think it was a great way to begin. We had some inexpensive sights and shot with finger tabs. We found a local club and no one made fun of us. About 5 months later I knew it was time to upgrade. I had gotten a lot stronger. I was happy when I did buy my first "real compound bow" someone checked my eye dominance. I had been shooting a right hand Genesis and found out I should be shooting a left handed bow. I was so glad I hadn't invested a lot of money on a expensive bow to start with and it was also easy to resell the Genesis. We recouped most of our money. Now after I started shooting my Hoyt, a few of the guys started picking on my husband a bit. He finally decided to get a old Bear recurve and is very happy with it. We learned so much about archery while using the Genesis, and we were were much better prepared when deciding what kind of archery we were interested in and what kind of bows we wanted to shoot in the future. 

So congrats on your purchase and enjoy yourself!


----------



## TwentySix (Feb 25, 2011)

Laura, Martin Archery's poster girl, started with a Genesis. She's doing pretty well now.


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

:welcome: hey you have to start somewhere........good luck


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Its an idividual sport. What you use is your buisness and its unlikely an adult shooter would bother with what your shooting. Again its lots of fun and you don't need a $1000 rig to shoot tight groups. Have fun.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

XForce Girl said:


> If they do laugh, leave and find another place to shoot.
> 
> I cannot see any reason for them to laugh.


This.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy! :welcome:


----------



## bolin76 (Apr 1, 2012)

I always say"Deer have never complained about what i shot them with"


----------



## Snarlla (Mar 31, 2012)

McStamper said:


> Four years ago my husband and I were in the same place you are now. We knew nothing about archery! We started with Genesis bows, and I think it was a great way to begin. We had some inexpensive sights and shot with finger tabs. We found a local club and no one made fun of us. About 5 months later I knew it was time to upgrade. I had gotten a lot stronger. I was happy when I did buy my first "real compound bow" someone checked my eye dominance. I had been shooting a right hand Genesis and found out I should be shooting a left handed bow. I was so glad I hadn't invested a lot of money on a expensive bow to start with and it was also easy to resell the Genesis. We recouped most of our money. Now after I started shooting my Hoyt, a few of the guys started picking on my husband a bit. He finally decided to get a old Bear recurve and is very happy with it. We learned so much about archery while using the Genesis, and we were were much better prepared when deciding what kind of archery we were interested in and what kind of bows we wanted to shoot in the future.
> 
> So congrats on your purchase and enjoy yourself!


Oh, this is interesting! I had no idea r/l handed bows had anything to do with eye dominance. I thought it was based on hand dominance. They did have me do the eye dominance test (after I went back to the shop to let my daughter try a mini genesis) and found I was right eye dominant. The bow I got is a right hand bow. Is that appropriate? 

Thanks for all the encouragement everyone. I just got to reading here and looking at all the fancy bows and I started to feel like I was going to be looked down on. Of course it would be better for them to view me as a potential customer who might upgrade in the future.


----------



## xPATx (Nov 29, 2011)

yes a right handed bow is what you want if your right eye dominant. al though i have seen people who can shoot a well tuned bow with there "bad" eye. The great thing about being right eye dominant there is alot of used equipment you can pick up cheapish as us left eye dominate people are in the minority and have a harder time finding stuff


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

I can only speak for where I shot but the saying is..."it's not what you shoot, just that you shoot."
Everyone has to start some where.
Welcome to AT!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk! :darkbeer:
If they are laughing, find someplace else to go.
They aren't going to be much help.


----------



## Snarlla (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks! They didn't laugh at me, but they haven't been able to fit me in for a lesson. Every time I go there are not enough people in the archery section to take care of customers and give instruction. Maybe I will try one more time. 

I did find a local archery club and they will start beginner classes back up sometime in May, so I guess I will have to be patient and hope that I'm not forming too many bad habits.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Who cares if "they" laugh, who are "they" anyways? Shoot what you feel comfortable and dont pay any attention to "them".


----------



## hunter terrior (May 15, 2008)

They should be extremely friendly give you great instruction knowing that your going to be hooked on archery and want to upgrade your equipment.


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

Shoot Shoot Shoot! If your enjoying yourself, not much more matters!
I started out with a bow made in the 70s shooting with no sights or release and a flipper rest, 20 years ago that bow was 20 years old,
That was some of the most fun I ever had shooting, just shooting.
98% of the archers out there will welcome you, at least thats my experience and most are very happy to help and offer tips.
Enjoy you have just taken up the healthy addiction:thumbs_up


----------



## TheOldNewbie (Mar 31, 2012)

There are a lot of youtube videos that give instructions on how to properly shoot. Also there are videos of the professionals shooting. Since my wife and I are starting on recurve, we have watched a lot of recurve videos. We have watched the Korean women styles, especially Park. However, we found even more compound videos while searching. If you are not using a release for your Genesis bow and are using a finger tab then you might want to watch the recurve videos, as I think that shooting that bow with a tab would be closer to shooting a recurve. Perhaps someone more familiar with the Genesis can comment on this. There are also some good articles on how to shoot. Do a Google search to find the videos and articles.


----------



## Snarlla (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh yes, I have found many videos. I'm trying to learn what I can that way for sure. 

I've been practicing in my basement, but I can only get about 10 yards from the target down there (which is probably far enough for now, LOL). I also practiced in my driveway a few times, which is great incentive to hit the target because if they go past I have to go wading in a creek to get back my arrows (my shoes have just now dried out, btw).


----------



## TheOldNewbie (Mar 31, 2012)

Snarlla said:


> Oh yes, I have found many videos. I'm trying to learn what I can that way for sure.
> 
> I've been practicing in my basement, but I can only get about 10 yards from the target down there (which is probably far enough for now, LOL). I also practiced in my driveway a few times, which is great incentive to hit the target because if they go past I have to go wading in a creek to get back my arrows (my shoes have just now dried out, btw).


We got a couple of 2' x 2' x 1' foam target blocks at Dick's Sporting Goods. I set one on top of the other, so as to shoot into the lower foam block if the arrow is low. I then made a frame out of 2" x 3" lumber the size to hold a 5' x 10' old heavy carpet. It's thrown over the frame to make a 5' x 5' backstop. We haven't missed the backstop yet, but there is a hill beyond the backstop. My wife had a pulled back muscle, so she has only shot a couple of times. She is shooting at 10 yds. I'm shooting at 20 yds using the 18 m target face and have shot some at 27 yds using the 25 m target face. The backstop has come in handy for both of us. I've probably shot 300 arrows so far and are just starting to have some consistency. I had a nice 8 arrow, 6" group at 20 yds today. I tried a finger tab with a shelf, but didn't like it. I switched to a kisser button and a Bateman cordovan tab. I'm not sure that it's possible to use a kisser with a compound bow. The string angle is probably too sharp. I have only been shooting for 3 or 4 weeks.

Are you using a release, finger tab or nothing at a lower draw weight? My wife is starting with 14# limbs because of the back muscle and I can shoot that low weight with no tab.


----------



## Snarlla (Mar 31, 2012)

I've been planning a larger backstop or target ever since I got the bow, but I still haven't decided how to make it. Probably either carpet or large sheets of foam from home depot. I've got lots of PVC around, so i might use that for the frame. My target is 2x2, and from 10-15 yards I hardly ever completely miss it (maybe 1 out of 50 shots misses the block if I flinch or something). As I move back I'm going to have to have something bigger though. 

I'm just using my fingers. They get a little sore and tingly, but they are getting tougher.


----------



## TheOldNewbie (Mar 31, 2012)

Get a finger tab. It might be a good idea to get used to one now, as you will need one with a higher draw weight if you don't go to a release. I got the Bateman cordovan and the Black Widow super leather ones. I like the Bateman and my wife likes the Black Widow.

She just tried 3 fingers under today and liked that, so I will get her a Black Widow 3 finger under tab if she continues to shoot that way. My wife tried shooting at 14# draw without a tab, but her fingers got numb after a few shots. What draw weight do you have the Genesis set at? They go from 10# to 20# if I remember correctly.


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

:welcomesign: to Archery Talk!


----------



## Snarlla (Mar 31, 2012)

TheOldNewbie said:


> Get a finger tab. It might be a good idea to get used to one now, as you will need one with a higher draw weight if you don't go to a release. I got the Bateman cordovan and the Black Widow super leather ones. I like the Bateman and my wife likes the Black Widow.
> 
> She just tried 3 fingers under today and liked that, so I will get her a Black Widow 3 finger under tab if she continues to shoot that way. My wife tried shooting at 14# draw without a tab, but her fingers got numb after a few shots. What draw weight do you have the Genesis set at? They go from 10# to 20# if I remember correctly.


I guess I should get something. I wast sure if a glove or a tab would be better. I've got it set st 20 lbs. I've been doing 3 fingers under and I can do maybe 30-40 shots before my fingers wear out. By that time my shoulder is getting tired and my aim is more erratic anyway.


----------



## TheOldNewbie (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't think that it matters - glove or tab. I like a tab, but I haven't used a glove since I shot when I was a teen - many years ago. It's just personal preference. I'm not sure which would work better with the sharper string angle of a compound, as I have never shot a compound bow. Black Widow makes a nice 3 finger tab. Since you are getting tired at 20#, you might want to try to back it off to 18# for a couple of weeks and then go back up to 20# after the lower weight gets easy. I guess as newbies, the main thing is to just practice and get consistent. Are you using a sight, shooting instinctive or gap shooting, using the arrow point as a sight?


----------



## Snarlla (Mar 31, 2012)

Not really so much tired, but just that my aim starts to fall off. I might go down a little, but 20 seems okay for now. My arm did get really tired at first, like aching and stuff (I did start at a lower weight, and just recently cranked it up to the full 20).

I don't really know how I'm aiming. I don't have a sight yet. I tried sighting down the arrow, but they don't go where I want them to, so I tried adjusting for that, and that doesn't usually work either. Something to work on I guess. Right now it seems to work best if I just look at the target and think about where I want it to go without trying to think about where the arrow is actually pointing.

Here's a picture of my last couple of shots at 10 yards (paper targets are printed on a regular sized piece of paper):









Obviously I was a little off to the left on the left side target, LOL.


----------



## TheOldNewbie (Mar 31, 2012)

Seems like pretty good groups to me for a beginner. My groups are getting to be about twice that at twice the distance. I'm looking at the variation in the arrow angle and wonder what that means. Perhaps some experienced shooter will comment. I'm thinking variation in the release, but that is just a guess. I see that the arrows have different color vanes. Are they the same arrow, with just different color vanes or actually different arrows.

So you are shooting instinctive. I tried that a little, but had the arrows all over the place. I got better results with gap shooting, but I'm doing better with a sight. Gap shooting uses the tip of the arrow as a sight, with the point of aim being the gap between the bulls eye and the aim point, which is usually lower than the target. At 20 yds, with arrows the same length as my draw length, my aim point was about 10' in front of the target on the ground. There is a good video in the trad forum about using a longer arrow for gap shooting.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1733639

There is a DVD series on shooting the various methods without a sight. It is called "Masters of the Barebow". It is a 4 DVD set, but each is available for $25. Volume 1 would be the one to start with and perhaps all someone would need. It is oriented toward longbow and recurve, but the methods should be applicable to compound too. We have not bought it yet, but all of them get good reviews.


----------



## Snarlla (Mar 31, 2012)

Im not sure about the angle of the arrows, but it might have something to do with my target moving when the arrow hits it? It's styrofoam and it rocks back and side to side depending on where the arrow hits. So, with every shot the target is at slightly different angle and it also moves when the arrow hits, so... I don't know. I'm sure I'm not doing the release correctly either, so that may be it.

Maybe I should weigh down, or fasten down the target and see if I still get the various angles.

I'll look for that video set as well. Thanks!

ETA: yes same arrows, just different colors. They are arrows specific to the genesis, Easton 1820, or something like that. The first 6 I bought were blue and the next set of 12 were orange.


----------



## TheOldNewbie (Mar 31, 2012)

It looks like you're using the same foam block target that I bought. It's called Huge Cube, but the same one is probably available under different names. It is light and does move. I have it against the hanging heavy carpet, so that keeps it in place. It was windy yesterday and a gust blew the entire setup over. I found a good discussion on finger tab length and how to hold the string a couple of days ago. If I can find it again, I'll post a link. Basically, you curl your fingers around the string in a J shape, with the string in the first knuckle crease. You then just relax your hand to release. At least this was how it was explained. If that is incorrect, I hope some experienced shooter comments.

Edit: That didn't take long. I found it, but it is on a different forum than ArcheryTalk, so I'm not sure that I am allowed to post it. I got one post rejected yesterday as spam because I posted a link to one of the AT sponsor sites and I thought that was allowed.


----------



## rcampana (Apr 6, 2012)

Hello. I am also new to archery and started out with a flea market find recurve. That is all I wanted, just to shoot target. I was doing OK with no lessons at 20 yds. Now my neighbor saw me shooting and has given me an older Bear Whitetail II and now I am jumping into compound bows. The Bear has a draw length set too long for me, so now I need to find moduales for it. In the mean time I just bought a used Martin Trophy Hunter (Saber). Waiting for it to get here so I can get it set up and start. So now I am a newbee with three bows. My wife thinks i am nuts but I hope she will get bit by the bug also. LOL


----------



## brad68der1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hello Snarlla, I am new to AT but not to Archery, been accociated with archery now for a very long time mostley hunting with some 3D target for practice. I am not the worlds best shot nor am I an athority on what to do to correct any issues on what to do to improve your accuracy. What I can tell you is that you have entered into a whole new world of fun, and enjoyment. You will meet some really awesome ppl. And then you will meet ppl that will give you all kinds of advice on what to do and what not to do. My best advice to you is this. Find an instructor that you can trust. Without that nothing will help and you will "chase" the perfect setup for a long time. Only been a member on AT for a short time but there are a ton of ppl on here that post some great advice and some that well, not so much. And there are tons of articles on the internet and magazines as well that can help you. Ted Nugent also posts here on AT and he has alot of great advice. And like anything, practice makes perfect so keep shooting and welcome to the clan!


----------

